# Topics > 5G >  5G, Deutsche Telekom AG, Bonn, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Deutsche Telekom AG

telekom.com/5g

----------


## Airicist

Was ist 5G? - Netzgeschichten

Published on Feb 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"DT shows world’s first end-to-end multivendor 5G system"

February 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

5G Demos der Deutschen Telekom auf der IFA 2018

Published on Sep 4, 2018




> Auf der IFA 2018 in Berlin zeigt die deutsche Telekom auf Ihrem Stand einige Demos zu 5G, die den Besuchern dort die Vorteile des neuen Netzes einfach näherbringen sollen, wie Geschwindigkeit, Latenz usw.

----------

